

Ask HN: Cheap or free realtime web analytics? - dylz

Can anyone recommend something like Woopra? It's for a hobby side project site that I've just been messing around with (around 2m-3m pv/m), so I really can't afford $tons for analytics.
======
magic5227
Maybe StatsD? [http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2011/02/15/measure-anything-
meas...](http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2011/02/15/measure-anything-measure-
everything/)

------
score
Hitsniffer isn't free, but great value nonetheless: <http://hitsniffer.com>

------
pbnjay
<http://piwik.org/>

~~~
SEJeff
Big fan of pwik. Gnome.org uses it

------
smit
Google analytics?

~~~
dylz
GA doesn't show full URL referrers, IPs, or any of that.

